# tapeworms..what to treat with



## honeyb12 (Nov 11, 2011)

I know for a fact one of my goats has tapeworms..I saw the creepy little boogers in his stool..This is a goat we have separated from the rest of the group because we are trying to fatten him up a little and he looks pale..he looks probably 70% better since we first got him however he still doesnt look as healthy as the rest. We was treated him with safeguard about a month ago. He eats fine and no diarrhea, he was jumping and romping around this morning. He is approximately 5-7 mons old. He is the sweetest boy, and I want to do all I can to get him healthy so he can finally be with the rest of the herd. He is being fed grain, coastal hay, alfalfa pellets and black sunflower seeds, and he forages on about 4 acres. Any body have a good plan, ideas, suggestions to get this little guy up to speed and what do I use for tapeworms?


----------



## elevan (Nov 11, 2011)

> Treatment and control
> 
> Four drugs are typically used to treat tapeworm infections in animals: praziquantel, albendazole (Valbazen), oxyfendazole (Synathic), and fenbendazole (SafeGuard, Panacur). In the United States, praziquantel is marketed for dogs and cats under the tradenames Droncit and Drontal. Praziquantel is an ingredient in several horse dewormers: Zimecterin Gold Paste, Equimax Paste, and Quest Plus Gel. Many anthelmintics marketed in other countries (for sheep and goats ) have a praziquantel component. There are no anthelmintics which contain praziquantel that are currently labeled for sheep and goats in the U.S.
> 
> More info at:  http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/tapeworms.html


Here we have used either Valbazen 1ml / 25# or Safeguard 1ml / 10#


----------



## honeyb12 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have safeguard for goats suspension 10% (100mg/ml). would the dosage be 1ml/10#.? does that sound right? I also have injectable cattle ivomec plus 1%. Thanks for your info btw.


----------



## elevan (Nov 11, 2011)

honeyb12 said:
			
		

> I have safeguard for goats suspension 10% (100mg/ml). would the dosage be 1ml/10#.? does that sound right? I also have injectable cattle ivomec plus 1%. Thanks for your info btw.


That's correct for the Safeguard.  Give it for 3 days in a row.  Early in the morning is best because they'll have an empty stomach (usually).

Ivomec 1% does nothing for tapeworms but it's good to have on hand for other parasites.

Additional info on internal parasites (other than tapeworm) can be found here .


----------



## honeyb12 (Nov 11, 2011)

Perfect thanks for the info. There sure is alot to learn, kinda overwhelming.. I have a couple of girls I might treat as well..one has a pot belly and has since we got her and she is very small, unfortunately I dont know her history, I fell under the spell of getting the majority of my goats from an auction..lesson learned..Im in in the process of selling them and starting over and getting exactly what I want..nice healthy goats that I know the history on.  Well at least the goats have been spoiled, treated well and have been given a great home in the process..I almost feel like I rescued them. Anyways, I am very thankful for this website. It has been such a valuable source of info.

For what would I use the Ivomec plus for if I had to? And what would be the dosage?


----------



## elevan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ivomec is most often used for barberpole worm, lice / mites and many other internal parasites.

Dosage depends quite a bit on where you are and the level of resistance that you have.  On my farm 1ml / 25# is adequate to get the job done.  Some dose at 1ml/ 22# and I've seen others who say 1ml / 50# works - it all depends on your resistance level.

More information can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt


----------



## honeyb12 (Nov 11, 2011)

I hate to sound so stupid but would it hurt to give them ivomec just in case, even if u dont know for sure if they have intestinal parasites? and can u give them more than one at a time? and do u give it orally or inject it subQ?
One day I hope to be the one giving the advice..hehe.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 11, 2011)

honeyb12 said:
			
		

> I know for a fact one of my goats has tapeworms..I saw the creepy little boogers in his stool..


What *exactly* did you see?  If it was tapeworm, you'd have seen tapeworm segments -- not live worms.  The fact that you said 'creepy little boogers' leads me to think you saw live worms..  If they were alive, they were roundworms -- like what a puppy would have -- and not tapeworms..  



> I have a couple of girls I might treat as well..one has a pot belly and has since we got her and she is very small


I'd say this is coccidia..  You'll want to treat this with some type of sulfa; my preference is sulfadimethoxine, aka 'dimethox'..  My 2nd choice would be Sulmet..  But I've seen puppies get big round bellies on account of roundworms, so she may be suffering that as well..


As for this:



> ...would it hurt to give them ivomec just in case, even if u dont know for sure if they have intestinal parasites?


Nope..  In fact, I'd say it's a really good idea because of this:



> ...the majority of my goats [came] from an auction...


And as for this:



> ...can u give them more than one at a time?
> 
> ...do u give it orally or inject it subQ?


Yes, you can give more than one wormer at a time..  

In fact, given the fact that they came from an auction, I'd probably split the pot-bellied girls off and give them all Safe-Guard and Ivomec orally at the same time for worms, and I'd also inject a little Ivomec (1ml/110lbs) now and again in about 3wks..  I'd do the ivomec sq injection to every auction animal I had, frankly, because auctions are really good places to pick up lice..

Then I'd start them all on dimethox or sulmet, for coccidia..  You can find dosages here on that..

And I'd probably just go on and do some antibiotic, too, as a precaution for...whatever.  I'm admittedly a bit reckless with antibiotics, though..  It's something I picked up from watching my vets and human doctors work..   



> One day I hope to be the one giving the advice..hehe


In what time I've been giving advice, one thing I've learned to watch for is when people request advice on something really particular...like tapeworms.  Many times, they'll simply be given advice on tapeworm without anybody stopping to be SURE they're really talking about tapeworm (or whatever it is they're asking about) and to make sure they haven't mistaken another kind of worm for tapeworm..

That's why I asked if the 'creepy boogers' you saw were segments, or little tiny wiggly maggoty looking worms..


----------



## elevan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the catch cmjust0 on the fact that it might not be tapeworms.  Although I myself might even refer to the segments as creepy little buggers  :/

Also for bringing up coccidia and lice.  Here's the info for coccidia:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat

In addition, I just paid closer attention to the description of the one goat...small with a pot belly - Are you sure that this isn't a pygmy or a pygmy cross?


----------



## honeyb12 (Nov 11, 2011)

They were definately segments...roundworms look more like spaghetti( eew!). but yeah they were tapeworm segments..i just think all things like that are creepy..lol!
thanks for all the advice and info..u guys are great! And the little pot belly one looks like a miniature boer. I wish I knew how to post pics on here. I will go ahead and just worm them all with safeguard and Ivomec. cause Im pretty sure they lice as well. (also creepy). Honestly tho I really am not that squeamish. I have been around animals all my life..(except farm animals)


----------



## elevan (Nov 12, 2011)

On posting pics:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97  or  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13987


----------

